# Circa/Rollabind/Staples Arc/Myndology notebook systems



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone else use them?

They are binder/notebook binding  systems. Something other than the usual three hole  punch. I just bought my punch and notebooks over the last couple of days. I am loving it. I got the arc system and it reduced there amount of space my binders take up in the textbook crate I carry between my room and car (locker). I just myself a memo pad out of side rules index cards and scrap book paper. Made flashcard sets and all

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------

